# For the ladies that hunt...



## Xhuntress (Mar 30, 2014)

I bet the scent of human urine would ruin your hunt! LOL Some of the watermen here pee on the transom of their boats to keep the raccoons and otters off. Yuck!


----------



## maverickj99 (Nov 28, 2013)

I would love to hear how others handle it because I dehydrated myself this fall and it's awful.


----------



## shel74 (May 12, 2013)

All urine turns into ammonia after a short time, people(men and women) even pee in deer scrapes and the deer treat it normally. I usually tough it out. There are products out there for women shewee, go girl, etc that can help direct urine into a bottle or off a stand. If you use a bottle just store the funnel and tp inside until you use it then dump it in a toilet when you get back to a bathroom. Don't dehydrate yourself but make wise liquid choices, like I never drink coffe before a hunt, just take small sips of water when thirsty.


----------



## Xhuntress (Mar 30, 2014)

I am/was a duck hunter, not a deer hunter, but that surprises me that they ignore the scent of human urine. Urine seems to be a nearly universal territory marker in the animal world. 
Have any of ya'll tried those Shewee type devices? Do they work fairly well? Can they be used when you are dressed in layers of cold weather gear? Having a full bladder out on a freezing marsh with multiple layers of clothing is, I believe, the only time I would have traded my soul to be a man!


----------



## ArkGirl (May 16, 2014)

See...I knew I wasn't the only one wondering what I should/could do! I am a distance rider and when we need to go on a ride we just get a little off trail and find that "pink bush" and just hope no other riders pass by and see you! But in the stand...well...I just wondered what the options are.

I'm a biologist....and I am very surprised to hear all the guys on here talking about peeing in scrapes or using "Used" female hygiene products as attractants. Pheromones matter and I just don't see how these things would attract deer. I wonder if any actual scientific studies have been done? Otherwise it's just anecdotal evidence and not too convincing for me. 

Yeah I will definitely avoid coffee much as I love it.


----------



## Jenn79 (Apr 6, 2010)

Tough it out as long as I can and then climb down


----------



## kellystan48 (Jan 8, 2014)

I have always wondered how those ladies on TV shows do an all day sit on the stand! I definitely agree on sips of water thru out and then I usually head home when the bathroom calls. I like to wear bibs under my jacket so I would have to get completely undressed to pee and it's just too cold for that here in OK and KS. My husband and I don't even let the boys use the bathroom in the hunting area during preseason.


----------



## Jenn79 (Apr 6, 2010)

You mean y'all can't go in a bottle that has a wider mouth lid? Like a gatorade bottle? 

I've been hunting about 14 years of my adult life though so maybe it takes practice...


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

If I really gotta go, climb down and walk off a distance and find a nice tree or bush, and usually away from a deer trail. Better than holding it forever, being uncomfortable and risking UTI. Also heard somewhere if you have an empty bladder, it helps with staying warm...can't remember if something about your body putting more energy into your bladder holding urine and less into generating hit throughout.


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

I usually use a ladder stand and just climb down and make it quick. If I am in a blind, I use a cool whip container or something with a lid. I usually do that during turkey season though. This is a great thread because I will be utilizing a climber --and actually climbing with it, rather than having it stuck on a tree at eye level--and I will need a solution rather than a descent. Hmmmm... off to research.

BTW: I had heard somewhere that YES a study was done on human urine and the deer did not spook because of it. Found this:
http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/hunting/2009/11/pee-or-not-pee-your-treestand


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

Use a ziplock bag. You can actually put it inside you pants, pee, and zip it for removal. I've been using them for years.


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Billie said:


> Use a ziplock bag. You can actually put it inside you pants, pee, and zip it for removal. I've been using them for years.


LOL! I can't stop laughing and spit my tea everywhere...
Most of the time in a tree I've just held it or get down and walk a ways to a bush;in a rifle box blind I've used a large empty plastic Folger's container with a snap on lid.


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

bow up said:


> LOL! I can't stop laughing and spit my tea everywhere...
> Most of the time in a tree I've just held it or get down and walk a ways to a bush;in a rifle box blind I've used a large empty plastic Folger's container with a snap on lid.


That works too!


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't treestand hunt. Last year, someone here mentioned the freshette. You pee standing up. I use it while hiking and in the tent along with a wide mouth Gatorade bottle. No more going out of the tent at night to pee.

http://www.rei.com/product/407267/sani-fem-freshette-feminine-urinary-director


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

mtnmutt said:


> I don't treestand hunt. Last year, someone here mentioned the freshette. You pee standing up. I use it while hiking and in the tent along with a wide mouth Gatorade bottle. No more going out of the tent at night to pee.
> 
> http://www.rei.com/product/407267/sani-fem-freshette-feminine-urinary-director


I was given one of these on a women's hunt in Mississippi once. It worked fine. But everyone has ziploc bags. You can put some cat litter in it too. It will soak it right up.


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

I usually just climb down and go if I'm in a ladder or lock on stand. I've never had a problem with it spooking deer. If I'm in a climber, I'll use something like in the link above. 
Not a stupid question as this is something most female hunters wonder/worry about.


----------



## megan_1031 (Mar 30, 2012)

Yep, I climb down and head back up. It's a pain but you gotta do what you gotta do! Sitting in a ground blind would be so much easier, but I do like tree stand sitting.


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

megan_1031 said:


> Yep, I climb down and head back up. It's a pain but you gotta do what you gotta do! Sitting in a ground blind would be so much easier, but I do like tree stand sitting.


I've used the old ziploc bag from loc ons for years. I started after I spooked a good buck climbing done once. Never again!


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

I actually ordered a Shewee online and it seems to work great. $20 shipped to your door from England. Ebay also had a few for sale...


----------



## shel74 (May 12, 2013)

You can get GoGirl for $10 at a lot of store, plus it folds up when you aren't using it. http://www.go-girl.com


----------



## maverickj99 (Nov 28, 2013)

I watched the videos for GoGirl, Freshette, and Shewee and chose to order a Shewee. It arrived the other day and I've tried using it at home with no problems in my jeans. Now I need to see if I can use it with 4 layers of pants/thermals on. Lol it will definitely be easier FOR ME than climbing down or trying to use a ziplock. I have thighs and I thought the GoGirl and a ziplock would be too difficult to position properly due the how pliable they are I'd have to get my whole hand between my legs. With the SheWee I can position it by holding just the funnel tube in front of my body.


----------



## bowgal (Jun 12, 2003)

I like the freshette best, the tube is longer to direct urine out with. The gogirl with the extra tube is recommended and the shewee needs a tube as well. Dont know if they have one available for it tho. I like the idea of
the gogirls 'foldability" but like the rigid freshette as you will feel more secure with placement.

My .02 worth.

like the cat litter and ziplock idea....may have to practice with it. The freshette is easy to use with mulitple layers. But with any of these products you should practice with them!!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I just go. I've had no problems with deer picking my smell up. I just use my foot move the leaves then go. Cover back up with the leaves I pushed to the side.


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

I use the freshette (I call it my detachable Peeenis... like that song. lol ) . get the extra long tube and put tube against the tree and let it trickle down. just make sure you practice at home (and lift toilet seat) and don't let it all out at once or you'll make a mess. store it in a baggie with paper towel .


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

. Feminine urination devices. Made from soda bottles.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

tag


----------

